# flat tv ariel cable



## 109334 (Jan 20, 2008)

can anyone tell me were i can get an ariel cable that is flat so that i can put it through the window and still be able to shut it.

i have heard there is such a thing but not been able to find one anywhere..cheers


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Have never come across one, I was under the impression that it is circular so that the shielding surrounds the core which carries the very low electrical current from the aerial.

I know that the shielding is very thin but it is consistently around the core.

Any one know anything better?


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We use to use normal cable on CC sites that had the Tv point on the EHU and we could shut the window no problem as do many caravans. 

But I guess it will depend on the type of windows you have.



Richard


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

I have seen a device which is a small flat UHF cable (about 200mm Long) with a Female UHF connector on both ends.
This allows you to plug your aerial cable into this then pass it through your window then plug another UHF cable into it then into your TV/Freeview box.
Having got you excited I can't think of where I saw this.
Perhaps it was an accessory shop on a site somewhere.
This may at least bump your post and someone else mayhave the answer.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I'd have to agree with Penguin.

I know this doesn't answer your question (which can be irritating  ) but it's ever so easy to install an external aerial socket so you don't have the bother of trailing a lead through the window.

More information available on request - as they say!   

Dave


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi,

You could make up a short 4" coupling lead out of some bell wire using two coax plugs and two back to back couplers (female ends)

Peter


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

I got one from Humber-Digivision on eBay. Do a search for 1x F Flexible Flat Ribbon Cable for Sky and you'll find it. It's meant for satellite cable but will be fine for tv as well. It costs £2.99 + 99p postage.

Roly


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=97179

will work fine for tv , you will need to make a tv coax plug -> fconnector adaptor


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Ready made Belling-Lee 75 Ohm to F connector adaptors are available.

http://cpc.farnell.com/unbranded/jr6235/adaptor-tv-coax-p-to-f-type-s/dp/AP01797?_requestid=241840

http://cpc.farnell.com/pro-signal/p...e-p-to-tv-coax-p/dp/AV15298?_requestid=241915

http://cpc.farnell.com/unbranded/jr6253/adaptor-f-type-s-to-tv-coax-s/dp/AP01799?_requestid=242026

Oh, and just to make searching easier - it is spelt *A E R I A L*.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Roadpro used to list a flat aerial cable link in their catalogue. I cannot find it on their website now so may be not available anymore. Try giving them a call.

http://www.roadpro.co.uk/retail/contact_us.aspx


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Hi,
> 
> You could make up a short 4" coupling lead out of some bell wire using two coax plugs and two back to back couplers (female ends)
> 
> Peter


That will lose approximately 70% of your signal due to the miss-match of the impedances


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

You dont even have to drill a hole in the van to do this.
there will be holes already in the floor for pipes, cables etc which come into the van. I routed my sat cable in via this route. the outside end of the cable was put inside a 35mm film canister. the TV plug was fitted to that and sealed off with self amaglamating tape (another good accessory for all MHs by the way.) and the film camister/cable secures with cable ties to a conveinient poitn under the van so you can easily get to it.

the inside end of the cable can have just a normal socket (not plug) fitted to the end and secured in a conveinient place...or you can fit a proper socket outlet.

When you want to hook up take the 35,, canister cap off (and put somewhere safe) and plug the antenna in. the canister keeps the rain off. if you have 2 canisters you can use the cap off the second fitted to the antenna cable and clip this back on when you have connected the antenna to keep all the rain out.

Hope you understand this

Phill


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

*Found it*



JeanLuc said:


> Roadpro used to list a flat aerial cable link in their catalogue. I cannot find it on their website now so may be not available anymore. Try giving them a call.
> 
> http://www.roadpro.co.uk/retail/contact_us.aspx


Here is the link:

http://www.roadpro.co.uk/retail/product_detail.aspx?prod=THROUGH-WINDOW+CABLE+ADAPTOR&id=380


----------



## 109334 (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks everyone as usual you have come up trumps.....


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Hi,
> 
> You could make up a short 4" coupling lead out of some bell wire using two coax plugs and two back to back couplers (female ends)
> 
> Peter


In case someone wants to try this, the cheapest option, I would like to point out that it probably will reduce the signal by somewhere between 50% and 90%. This is why the shape of the connecting balanced feeder is important in the design, see alunj's link

Perhaps a radio ham would comment

(VSWR, Characteristic impedance and BALUN would be three concepts used in a full answer)


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I would not like to say what the losses would be but it is certainly not good practice Frank. As for any further technical comment, I have forgotten all I ever learnt and the majority would not understand anyway.  

Personally I am with Zeb on this one, fit an external connector to avoid a trailing cable, probably just a cheap as mucking about with flat cable and multiple connectors which in themselves are not lossless and introduce a fault liability.

peedee


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Wow a whopping £18 for a flat cable adapter! I would definitely fit an external socket. Think mine cost less than a fiver from one of the shows.

peedee


----------



## mrruss (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi 
I just bought such a cable at the Shepton Show from Melksham Satellites ltd. 
www.satelliteonline.co.uk, 01225 709941, £2.50. 
Russ


----------



## mrruss (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi 
I just bought such a cable at the Shepton Show from Melksham Satellites ltd. 
www.satelliteonline.co.uk, 01225 709941, £2.50. 
Russ


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

If your vehicle has a EHU socket in a recessed mouolding,whatr I did was to use a free end cable connector passed through a hole drilled in the box for the EHU.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Good tip if your TV is to be mounted near the EHU entry, but in my case it would involve long unsightly routing to the other side of the van. I have put my aerial socket on the side of the van adjacent the TV mount so it leads straight into the back of the TV. Picture available >in my album< 

peedee


----------

